# Ottawa MP Platoon



## cameron_highlander (25 May 2005)

I'm looking for contact info (phone number etc) for the PRes MP platoon in Ottawa (sorry, can't remember their number). I've googled it, found nothing, and I don't have access to the DIN. This is rather urgent.


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (25 May 2005)

2332Piper,

I PM'd you the info. I believe you are looking for 33 MP Platoon on Walkley.


----------

